# Elk Roast Help Please



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Let me preface this with I'm not much of a cook/chef and this is me trying to expand my abilities.

I have an elk roast (comes from one of the quarters of a cow elk) that I would like to prepare this weekend or next. I'm pretty sure it is bone in.

The plan is to use mustard as a binder, season it with some rub, place it in the pellet grill at 250 until it gets a good bark on the outside and then cover it in foil until it reaches an internal temp of 205.

1) Can somebody recommend a widely available rub to use for that type of meat?

2) Is what I'm planning all wrong for an elk roast? I would like to keep the preparation relatively simple and if it works out I can build on that in the future.


Thanks.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have given up on elk roasts. They always come out dry for me, even in liquid in a crock pot. Steaks, burger, stew, etc is what I do. 

I think going low and slow on a pellet grill with elk meat would be a bad idea. It’s very lean, and the low and slow method is generally for cuts with good fat and marbling in it. But others may have had success.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You can use whatever your taste buds like for a rub. I keep it simple when I make a rub. Standard ingredients - Smoked Paprika, salt, pepper, cumin, garlic powder, onion powder. Throw something together and give it a try. 


I know WyoGoob is a fantastic cook and has shared many recipes on the forum for wild game. Do a search and you'll find something I'm sure.


You know what? I think Vanilla is spot on about the Elk being dry, even in the crock-pot. I remember the last roast I did in the pot was dry and wound up doing a pulled type meat and made Fajitas out of it.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> I have given up on elk roasts. They always come out dry for me, even in liquid in a crock pot. Steaks, burger, stew, etc is what I do.


Have you tried cooking roasts in a pressure cooker?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One super easy way to do game roasts is to buy a package containing a cooking bag and the roast seasonings sold at the supermarket. Just place the meat, the seasonings and the specified amount of water in the bag and cook. Really tasty. You may need to reduce the size of the roast some though. I've also found better results removing the bones from deer and elk cuts. 

Also, +1 on the pressure cooker. That is usually how my wife does it and it turns out tasty.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Iv gotten away from using mustard as a binder, I prefer to use olive oil. (Lightly)

Maybe a good rub down with kosher course salt and fresh ground pepper and garlic powder???? Sounds good anyways. 

I do a lot of Tri Tip with spade L beef seasoning. It’s good too.

Never done elk on the pellet grill but, iv done a lot in a crock pot. 

I do a rub down with Montreal steak seasoning and then I do a full wrap with bacon, put it in a crock pot and slice a whole onion and stuff all around and on top of it, then I put in about 1/3 - 1/2 can of Dr. Pepper and put it on low for 6-8 hours. It comes out amazing EVERY time. Like pick it up with 2 forks and it falls apart amazing.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Elk is very lean and just doesn't have the fat needed to properly render like with a brisket or similar. I would think cooking like that would end up being quite dry.

I have had good luck adding fat by rubbing on a good coating of bacon grease, then mustard, then rub. I usually stop at medium rare and slice it like a steak


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Best cuts of wild game for roasts in my experience are shanks and neck. Tons of connective tissue that just melts when braised for 4-6 hours. Bone-In shoulder roasts can be really good too. The key is to find a cut with lots of connective tissue and not rush it.

That said, I am unsure that the pellet grill is the right way to get your desired result. I cooked up a shank this week but it involves braising it in liquid in a Dutch oven or crock pot for an extended period of time. It’s been phenomenal. Fall-apart-tender and great flavor.

I generally salt the roast liberally and sear it in a hot Dutch oven or pan, then sauté some aromatics; garlic, onion, etc. Deglaze with red wine, scraping the burnt bits from the bottom and add the roast back to the Dutch oven. Cover most of the way with stock and put it in a 275 degree oven for 4-6 hours until the meat falls off the bone and is fork-tender. Pretty simple, but the results have been killer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes on pressure cooker.




-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Drop your smoke temp as low as you can and pull the roast at 130F, serve it medium rare. 

Elk roasts cooked well done like you are describing, will always be unpleasantly dry IMO.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

If you do smoke it like a brisket as you described. Once it hit an IT temp of 160-170, I would braise it with beef broth and a half stick of butter, wrap in foil and take it to 205. 
The butter would give it the fat content it would need. Hell, maybe even a whole stick, why not?? 

Rest it for 30 min to an hour, (from grill to counter wrapped)

Regardless of your chosen method, we expect a full report!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Drop your smoke temp as low as you can and pull the roast at 130F, serve it medium rare.
> 
> Elk roasts cooked well done like you are describing, will always be unpleasantly dry IMO.


I agree with this 100% . One thing I like to do is inject mine with tons of garlic butter as well. I think that if you are trying for 205 deg. It will be too well done and dry. Good luck Steve and let us know how it turns up.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I am a BBQ guy but I would not recommend doing elk or any other lean meat to a temp of 205. You need fat to baste the meat when going to that temperature. You mentioned not being much of a cook. Here is a very simple way to do wild meat that I have found works every time. I have done this with duck, goose, sandhill crane, elk, antelope, deer and beef. It always turns out amazing. Cut the roast into 2 inch squares. You mentioned this is bone in so not as easy but just cut it off the bone. Wrap the meat squares in bacon and pin with a toothpick (here is your needed fat.) Liberally pepper all sides. Cover in your favorite BBQ sauce. Bake in a dutch oven at 350 for 4 hours. I took this once as an appetizer plate to dinner at the farmer host we were hunting with in Canada. His wife wasn't happy because the kids ate it like candy and wouldn't eat their dinner.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

May I ask what the desired result is and what you'll be serving with it? 

I think of eating as a whole. Is this desired to be like pulled pork and shredded and add BBQ sauce? Is it going to be sliced and served like beef roast with mashed taters and gravy?

Is the idea to be sliced like smoked brisket and served with tater salad and BBQ sauce? 

Elk can turn very dry, very quickly and others have noted correctly. Pressure cooker, crock pot, dutch oven are all good options.

One option would be to put it in a simple brine to add liquid internally to the meat to try to counteract some of the drying nature of the pellet grill. 

If you're bent on the pellet grill, add fat through injection and/or bacon. The risk with adding bacon around it is the mean could take on less smoke and the bacon would take the majority of it, and you'd end up with no bark. 

You could make that roast into pastrami (which is time consuming but not difficult). 

One way that my wife will eat it is pretty simple. I take several garlic cloves and cut them in 1/3's or 1/2's. I take a sharp pairing knife and make a deep cut (think stabbing) and then put some garlic and butter down the stab wound all around the meat. Season generously with salt, pepper, (I like to rub horshradish on also sometimes), and sear 1-2 minutes per side. Add some onions, carrots, beef base (couple generous tablespoons) and water to cover the veggies and halfway up the roast to a crock pot (or can do dutch oven) and cook on low for 8-9 hours. Add potatoes halfway through cooking. Pull everything out, reduce the liquid and turn to gravy. The meat should be very fall apart tender at that point. 

Lots of good advice and lots of cooks here.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Wow. Thanks guys. That is a lot of feedback. The most consistent of which is, I'm most likely going to dry this out to the point where it becomes un-enjoyable.

I have prepared some antelope roasts in the past, removing them from the grill when the internal temp reached 135-140 and letting them rest. They tasted and looked great but were a little tough. Someone told me I need to break down the collagen which requires a temp of 205, but to get there slowly. So that is where I am coming from.

I'm now tempted to bring the roast to a friend to process them into tamales which turned out terrific in the past.

I suppose if one of these roasts is smaller than the others I will likely borrow from several of these ideas and see what happens and of course I will report back regardless of the outcome.



caddis8 said:


> May I ask what the desired result is and what you'll be serving with it?


Good question. I was planning to shred it like pulled pork. Maybe serving it with a side of smashed potatoes and or on a bun.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Steve G said:


> Good question. I was planning to shred it like pulled pork. Maybe serving it with a side of smashed potatoes and or on a bun.


In that case, I would recommend either a pressure cooker or crock pot. The idea you have is a great idea and works well with high fat meats such as pork and brisket.

Elk is so lean that you have to inject a lot of moisture and fat into it to be able to have it turn fall apart tender. I don't think the smoker is the way to go for an elk roast. You may actually find it more tender on the pellet grill to cook it to medium rare and that would actually be more tender and more delicious.

If that's the case, you could do that with the pellet grill. But it woulnd't be shredded with a bun. It would be more like steak.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

If you want it like pot roast, I agree with caddis. Braised in a crock pot/pressure cooker or Dutch Oven.

This was the elk shank roast from this week. Had it with potatoes and carrots one night, and over polenta with Gorgonzola another night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

goosefreak said:


> Iv gotten away from using mustard as a binder, I prefer to use olive oil. (Lightly)


I like the olive oil idea over the mustard. I'm so new to this that I'm not sure what options there are that are appropriate as a binder on a piece of meat like this.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> If you want it like pot roast, I agree with caddis. Braised in a crock pot/pressure cooker or Dutch Oven.
> 
> This was the elk shank roast from this week. Had it with potatoes and carrots one night, and over polenta with Gorgonzola another night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks amazing and plenty moist to me.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> Best cuts of wild game for roasts in my experience are shanks and neck. Tons of connective tissue that just melts when braised for 4-6 hours. ...
> 
> That said, I am unsure that the pellet grill is the right way to get your desired result.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come to think of it, I think the antelope roasts I've prepared in the past were from the neck or shank. It appeared to be a lot of loosely connected meat rolled up in a net to keep its shape.

I have a pellet grill which gets very little use (seems kinda useless to me) so I am trying to find ways to incorporate its use. Perhaps I should reserve it for domestically produced meat (which I rarely eat)?


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

This was goose Ham. I use the pellet grill in place of my regular grill all the time. You can also use the pellet grill in place of an oven in the summer so you don't heat up the house.

I love the pellet grill. When mine bites the dust, I'm getting a better one. So many uses and options. Pizza on the pellet grill? Fantastic. Reverse steer steak.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That looks awesome caddis. I agree. Pellet grills are great for a lot of things. I use mine all the time. I just don't think they're the best tool for a slow-cooked game roast.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Agreed. But could be great for a prime rib style roast. I've got a prime rib in the freezer than needs some treatment.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

caddis8 said:


> Agreed. But could be great for a prime rib style roast. I've got a prime rib in the freezer than needs some treatment.


Yep. Like you and others have mentioned, it would be a good way to cook a medium-rare roast that you slice. Not so much for the fork tender, fall off the bone type.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Not done on a pellet grill but yes smoked prime rib is delicious.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

One thing that pellet grill does incredibly well(with wild game) is smoking sausage. I've made moose and bear brats in the smoker that are excellent. Careful though, sausage making is a little bit of a cult. And some of the websites dedicated to sausages are for dudes looking for other dudes. 

Also, fish and even birds are great on the pellet grill. We eat moose roast 2 to 3 times a month and it's always in the crock pot or instant pot.


----------



## 2blade (Mar 26, 2018)

we cook all our wild game roasts, no matter what part of the animal it is from, to 135 to 138 degrees. past that and its way to done!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

hunting777 said:


> Good luck Steve and let us know how it turns up.


Let me start off by saying thanks again for all the comments. I took them all into account and then did the opposite anyway. Haha. Not really.

Anyhow I first experimented smoking a beef Tri-Tip, taking it clear up to 205 internal temp. That piece of meat was consumed but certainly not worth sharing with anyone but the dogs.

Then I tried a pork butt which taught me a lot about cooking a piece of meat with high fat and connective tissue content. I was impressed with the result for my first try cooking anything pork on a smoker.

*Finally* I smoked the elk shoulder. It was 3.75 lbs. with bone in. I gave it a light coat of mustard and used Montreal seasoning as a rub. I let it warm on the kitchen counter for over an hour and brought the smoker up to 225, then placed it on the grill until the internal temp read 130 and then let it rest for an hour.

Now I like rare meat more than most, but this was too rare for a 3+ pound hunk of meat that I could not eat in one sitting. So I cut it off the shoulder blade (which appeared to hinder even cooking) rolled it all back together without the bone and wrapped it in foil. Then I restarted the Traeger and cooked the roast at 225 to an internal temp of 137.

Now I thought for sure that I had destroyed another piece of meat but to my surprise it turned out amazing. The most impressive part to me is that it was so tender that I could slice is for sandwiches and bite right through it. It wasn't like some meats where you start pulling slices out of the sandwich because your bite stops.

I'm not sure I could repeat this but next time I'll pull the bone out first and use a salt and pepper rub instead of Montreal seasoning.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have smoked an Elk roast in a smoker a couple of times. Both turned out quite well. 
I take them low and slow, at low smoke to just over 140 degrees internal. I don't like rare. 
Season them with some prime rib rub, garlic powder, onion powder, and seasoning salt. I put some Spade L on as well. 
I brown them in a frying pan, then poke some holes in the top of the roast with a fork, and put 3 or 4 slices of bacon on top. Set on a cookie sheet on some tin foil. After it's cooked, let it rest for 30-40 min. 
It has been quite good. 

I did a 3-4 lb. Elk roast last week, as I mentioned in another thread. 
I did the same recipe, but tin foiled it and baked it in the oven at 200 for about 6 hours. 
Then let it rest for 30+ minutes. 
It turned out fantastic. 

They key is to let the meat rest for a while. It redistributes the juices and moisture.


----------



## CrayDad (Feb 20, 2020)

You might want to look into cooking it sous vide. The elk won't be dried out.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just put in a whole bunch of goose to brine for pastrami and two elk roasts. Will smoke soon. Injected and vacuum sealed. See them in 10 days. Will report.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Figured I'd report on something that nobody was probably thinking about trying. I wanted to braise an elk shank for a Thai Red Curry. I decided to try to braise it in coconut milk/curry paste blend. Flavor was really good. The spices definitely permeated the meat over the course of cooking. Texture was OK. A bit more dry than braising it in stock for whatever reason. 

The coconut milk was so thick and off-colored at the end that it wasn't really usable, so I had to pull the meat and do a fresh simmer of the veggies in new curry. End result was good, but probably wouldn't do it that way again.

Wondering if anyone has ever cooked a shank/roast confit, but used coconut oil instead of the more traditional duck fat or rendered pork fat? Thinking that may have given a better texture.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Shame you had to discard after all that hard work. That usually gives good flavor.

I would think that coconut oil would work as it is a very similar consistency as duck fat. I would think the flavor would be sweeter because coconut oil does have that sweet/coconut flavor. But for curry that could be really, really good.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

caddis8 said:


> Shame you had to discard after all that hard work. That usually gives good flavor.
> 
> I would think that coconut oil would work as it is a very similar consistency as duck fat. I would think the flavor would be sweeter because coconut oil does have that sweet/coconut flavor. But for curry that could be really, really good.


I'll probably try it out on some wild turkey legs or a smaller muley or whitetail shank sometime in the next week or so. I'll report the results when I get around to it. Could be good for some indian preparations too, where the coconut oil flavor doesn't detract from the flavors of the dish.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> I'll probably try it out on some wild turkey legs or a smaller muley or whitetail shank sometime in the next week or so. I'll report the results when I get around to it. Could be good for some indian preparations too, where the coconut oil flavor doesn't detract from the flavors of the dish.


Exactly. Cocunut oil with coconut milk would be good.

Calling Johnnycake, what say ye? Get off your bidet and help us!


----------



## CrayDad (Feb 20, 2020)

Kwalk3 said:


> Figured I'd report on something that nobody was probably thinking about trying. I wanted to braise an elk shank for a Thai Red Curry. I decided to try to braise it in coconut milk/curry paste blend. Flavor was really good. The spices definitely permeated the meat over the course of cooking. Texture was OK. A bit more dry than braising it in stock for whatever reason.
> 
> The coconut milk was so thick and off-colored at the end that it wasn't really usable, so I had to pull the meat and do a fresh simmer of the veggies in new curry. End result was good, but probably wouldn't do it that way again.
> 
> Wondering if anyone has ever cooked a shank/roast confit, but used coconut oil instead of the more traditional duck fat or rendered pork fat? Thinking that may have given a better texture.


Kwalk3, that looks so good!

I've been cooking meats for Thai curry sous vide or sear each side on a hot cast iron skillet and then low and slow in the sauce so its still juicy. Doesn't seem to dry out using these methods.

What kind of curry paste was it? (Red, green, panang, massaman, etc)


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

CrayDad said:


> Kwalk3, that looks so good!
> 
> I've been cooking meats for Thai curry sous vide or sear each side on a hot cast iron skillet and then low and slow in the sauce so its still juicy. Doesn't seem to dry out using these methods.
> 
> What kind of curry paste was it? (Red, green, panang, massaman, etc)


Healthy amount of red curry paste with peppers, onion, bamboo shoots, and fresh thai basil. It's my preferred flavor combo, especially with red meat.

I do the same thing(sear in cast iron) with solid muscle cuts like round steaks, or backstrap. Was really hoping that the coconut milk braise would be the perfect ticket for the shank to break down the connective tissue and keep the meat moist. Still a delicious meal. But could definitely be improved upon.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

caddis8 said:


> Exactly. Cocunut oil with coconut milk would be good.
> 
> Calling Johnnycake, what say ye? Get off your bidet and help us!


Ok, like I SWEAR I posted this reply hours ago...but then I found it open on my phone. Literally bideted it right out of my mind I guess.

There's no reason coconut oil wouldn't work for that. I have done shanks confit-style in bacon grease, butter, and duck fat before and they were excellent. But one thing with shanks and confit is that you then miss out on all that beautiful collagen in the liquid that you get when you braise them instead.


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

Sorry I'm late to the game but if you haven't done a bacon weave over a elk roast in the smoker it is a must!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Runter said:


> Sorry I'm late to the game but if you haven't done a bacon weave over a elk roast in the smoker it is a must!


Whoa whoa whoa, you can't just post a picture of bacon wrapped goodness like that without some sort of instructions for the rest of us to try it out!! 

Looks amazing!


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

Haha sorry about that it is actually pretty simple. I've done it a few times now. I like to do a dry rub on the roast itself first then put the bacon weave around the roast. Then I put it in the smoker with hickory wood at 225 degrees until the internal temperature is 155 if it is a tender cut of meat or 200 if it's a tough cut of meat. 

I like my bacon crispy so if the bacon isn't cripst by the end I broil it for a few minutes. 

Here is a picture of a different roast same recipe.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Steve G said:


> Let me preface this with I'm not much of a cook/chef and this is me trying to expand my abilities.
> 
> I have an elk roast (comes from one of the quarters of a cow elk) that I would like to prepare this weekend or next. I'm pretty sure it is bone in.
> 
> ...


OMG NO!

If your pellet grill can go down to 175 and smoke, then use this recipe:

https://honest-food.net/smoked-venison-leg-recipe/

I promise you will not be disappointed. I used that recipe on a 3 lb elk loin, cooked up to 135F internal temp, and it was juicy and amazing.

If you don't want to smoke it, then use one of his other recipes:

https://honest-food.net/wild-game/venison-recipes/large-roasts/

He knows his venison


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

rtockstein said:


> OMG NO!
> 
> If your pellet grill can go down to 175 and smoke, then use this recipe:
> 
> ...


Well as stated earlier it turned out great but I have two roasts left so maybe after I finish the heart and liver with shallots this week I'll give the smoked roast recipe a try.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Steve G said:


> Well as stated earlier it turned out great but I have two roasts left so maybe after I finish the heart and liver with shallots this week I'll give the smoked roast recipe a try.


I apologize, I didn't realize it already happened. I've been absent from the forum for a bit. I'm glad it turned out well!!!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mule deer shank confit. Rubbed with a Vadouvan curry blend generously gifted to me. Added enough coconut oil to cover the meat inside the vac bag and gave it a 40 hour bath at 150. Turned out really good using coconut oil. Meat is silky smooth with just a hint of coconut from the oil and great flavor from the curry spice. Need to go bake some fresh naan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Take the elk roast, grind it, make a pattie, fry it and then put it in a bun.


.


----------

